
Interview with USV VC, Albert Wenger - teddykim
https://medium.com/@Teddy__Kim/a-discussion-with-albert-wenger-d13376ad305c
======
teddykim
An philosophical discussion with USV VC, Albert Wenger about a world after
capital, cryptocurrencies/blockchain, basic income policy, sci-fi,
mindfulness, and longevity of human civ

